# Ammo Count for the Militia



## Spr.Earl (29 Nov 2003)

Let‘s hear from all Arm‘s how much live fire range time and real hand‘s on training you get a year.


----------



## Redeye (29 Nov 2003)

Average over the last three years has been to shoots of the PWT3 day and night serials, plus one pistol shoot in three years, a demo of the MP5 with the OPP Tactics and Rescue Unit, and a shotgun shoot.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (29 Nov 2003)

this year the LSSR conducted two live-fire shoots at CFB Shilo (PWT III and jungle lanes the first time and grenades/m203 the second).  Last year I heard that the unit was able to fire its C6s, C9s and Carl Gs live, when the weps det only fired sub-calibre this year.  Live training is quite useful, and jungle lanes were fun   :warstory:


----------



## Slim (30 Nov 2003)

There is no substitute for live weapons training. I haven‘t shot or thrown near enough for the amount of time that I have spent in the CF. (GRRR)

A good way to up the number of live rounds down range is to either volunteer for your unit rifle or pistol team, or, if your unit doesn‘t have one...Try to put one together. It‘s quite a chore but the training value is excellent whether for rifle, pistol, C3 or the C9.

I was lucky enough to spend several weeks at the range in Ottawa for CFSAC 1992 ( pistol). We didn‘t win anything but I got to talk to soldiers from just about every nation on earth and the training and weapons experience were great!!
  :fifty:    :soldier:    :sniper:    :threat:


----------



## Pikache (1 Dec 2003)

The new PWT3 which has a max score of 49, less than what it was before. Great. Less rounds going down the range.


----------

